# Molt gear EX3 or Zink NBN or ?



## bowstringboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking to purchase a short short reed goose call. I currently blow a DRC Inmate and a TG Pro SM. Looking to gain speed w/o losing quality of sound. Have also read some good things on the Field Proven Matrix. Anyone have any input?


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Molt Gear EX3...was messing with one yesterday. I have a drc inmate and life sentence and I really liked the Molt Gear.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

nbn is quick and responsive. easy to do trick notes.


----------



## Ice_4_Life (Nov 20, 2007)

I would also check out the TKO or Wrecking ball by Banded calls if you want a fast/quick responsive call with great realism


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Molt gear...

Or the better choice.... TG Real Thang... :thumb:


----------



## RUSHOUTDOORS (Nov 2, 2012)

Kes waterfowlers have some of the best calls ive ever blown..Look em up on google.


----------



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought an Ex3 got pretty good with it then switched to the overhauler g! I can do 10 times as much with that call!


----------

